# What were they thinking?



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

What was TiVo thinking when the they decided weak IR performance was OK, because they would also have a fast RF remote -- that nobody else supports with a universal remote AND is non-learning??? And you can't buy extra proprietary remotes. WTF?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

The Roamio does support other remotes, it works with all universals and recognizes IR signals from my Harmony One without much fuss. If you don't get enough of a signal to it you can contemplate plugging in an IR USB relay, etc, to improve the performance.

I imagine that 99% of users will only use the RF remote anyway, and only one of them.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

And you will be able to buy extra remotes eventually I imagine and that is even if you exclude the Roamio Slide remote.


----------



## elwaylite (Apr 23, 2006)

I actually prefer the fast RF remotes that come with Dish and now the Tivo, over a Harmony One. Main reason I have a Harmony is to turn everything on and off at once, ease to change input, and WAF (mostly this). I tend to use OEM remotes.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

jmpage2 said:


> The Roamio does support other remotes, it works with all universals and recognizes IR signals from my Harmony One without much fuss. If you don't get enough of a signal to it you can contemplate plugging in an IR USB relay, etc, to improve the performance.
> 
> I imagine that 99% of users will only use the RF remote anyway, and only one of them.


How well things work is more subtle: My ceiling mounted Epson projectors have always been less reponsive that my other gear, but system on/off worked OK if you favored the Epson when pointing. Now I have two fussy devices, and you can't favor both. All my other gear is way more sensitive. I also note the the Roamio "Epson" TV Power code will NOT power switch to 5020, so using the Roamio Remote alone is not really an option.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

k2ue said:


> How well things work is more subtle: My ceiling mounted Epson projectors have always been less reponsive that my other gear, but system on/off worked OK if you favored the Epson when pointing. Now I have two fussy devices, and you can't favor both. All my other gear is way more sensitive. I also note the the Roamio "Epson" TV Power code will NOT power switch to 5020, so using the Roamio Remote alone is not really an option.


So plug in a $5 USB IR extender and bring it up to a more central location in your setup.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

Got it, the Roamio is perfect in every way, fanboys only welcome.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

k2ue said:


> Got it, the Roamio is perfect in every way, fanboys only welcome.


Really? Go figure there would be TiVo fanboys on a site like this.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

k2ue said:


> Got it, the Roamio is perfect in every way, fanboys only welcome.


Wow. Where did you see that? I'll remember that next time you ask a question... oh, right, you're just here to *****.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

k2ue said:


> Got it, the Roamio is perfect in every way, fanboys only welcome.


That seems like a fairly harsh response to someone giving you a potential solution to your problem, even if his response seemed a little flippant to you. The fact that your TiVo doesn't work well with a non-TiVo IR remote where you have placed it may or may not mean the Roamio's ability to be used with IR remotes is at fault. My Roamio works just fine with my Premiere's IR remote 15+ feet away.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> That seems like a fairly harsh response to someone giving you a potential solution to your problem, even if his response seemed a little flippant to you. The fact that your TiVo doesn't work well with a non-TiVo IR remote where you have placed it may or may not mean the Roamio's ability to be used with IR remotes is at fault. My Roamio works just fine with my Premiere's IR remote 15+ feet away.


No one actually saw fit to acknowledge the factual content of my first post:

1. The Roamio is less sensitive to IR -- others have noted this, not just me.
2. No spare remotes are available.
3. There is no learning mode on Roamio remote, and it does not operate some devices comonly used with TiVo's

IR repeaters are great when your equipment is totally hidden, but when it has some direct exposure there are multipath and oscillation problems. And there is no "$5" repeater.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

k2ue said:


> No one actually saw fit to acknowledge the factual content of my first post:
> 
> 1. The Roamio is less sensitive to IR -- others have noted this, not just me.
> 2. No spare remotes are available.
> ...


If you are willing to take the cover off your Roamio you can add some black tape to hold the IR Plexiglas tube closer to the mounted motherboard IR receiver, worked for me.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

lessd said:


> If you are willing to take the cover off your Roamio you can add some black tape to hold the IR Plexiglas tube closer to the mounted motherboard IR receiver, worked for me.


Interesting so is this just a Plus/Pro issue? My basic Roamio seems to work fine with IR.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

lessd said:


> If you are willing to take the cover off your Roamio you can add some black tape to hold the IR Plexiglas tube closer to the mounted motherboard IR receiver, worked for me.


I wasn't anxious to open up a new unit, but that is the most constructive suggestion I have received, so I will do that. Thanks.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

atmuscarella said:


> Interesting so is this just a Plus/Pro issue? My basic Roamio seems to work fine with IR.


Could be -- the case and front panel are different.


----------



## mike1273 (Feb 29, 2004)

My IR remotes going back to 2004 work 15feet away just fine.

I cannot get my Plus remote to turn on my 2008 Sony tv but it will turn it off an control volume.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

Yeah, clearly a design flaw with the IR receiver.....the Roamio is much less sensitive than most any other device I've seen. Even with a good universal remote and new batteries.....we still experience issues with button presses if we are pointing directly at the unit.

Interesting about opening the cover......not sure I want to go that route quite yet. Does that void the warranty?

-Kevin


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

kbmb said:


> Interesting about opening the cover......not sure I want to go that route quite yet. Does that void the warranty?
> 
> -Kevin


Only if you admit to actually doing it...


----------



## ShoutingMan (Jan 6, 2008)

elwaylite said:


> I actually prefer the fast RF remotes that come with Dish and now the Tivo, over a Harmony One. Main reason I have a Harmony is to turn everything on and off at once, ease to change input, and WAF (mostly this). I tend to use OEM remotes.


I really like the responsiveness of the new tivo RF remote. However, I prefer even more having a single remote to control everything.

The One has always been slower than manufacturer-provided remotes. But the total solution wins for me (and especially my wife)


----------



## apw2607 (Nov 17, 2012)

Having used both the plus and the base with my sony universal IR remote for the last couple of weeks there maybe something in this OP. I have found that the base just seems to work better and seems more responsive to my universal remotes IR commands. There's being times when the plus just seems to have gone to sleep and it takes a few remote button presses to get it going. My experience so far at least.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I just checked the IR reception with my replacement Roamio Pro. It is the same as the other one. Which works perfectly fine when sitting anywhere on my couch or even twenty feet away(within it's angle of reception), when pointing it in the general direction of the Romaio Pro. But it certainly does not have the coverage of all my other TiVos. Where I could point the remote in any direction, even at the ground, from behind the couch, and the TiVo would receive the IR commands.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kbmb said:


> Yeah, clearly a design flaw with the IR receiver.....the Roamio is much less sensitive than most any other device I've seen. Even with a good universal remote and new batteries.....we still experience issues with button presses if we are pointing directly at the unit.
> 
> Interesting about opening the cover......not sure I want to go that route quite yet. Does that void the warranty?
> 
> -Kevin


If you sent it back to TiVo with the tape still inside, maybe.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

I have no issues with the new remote. 

I am also unhappy no replacement remotes. I am hopeful that I can get a Roamio remote to work with my mini. I don't like having two different remote layouts.


----------



## Scooby Doo (Dec 18, 2002)

sneagle said:


> I am hopeful that I can get a Roamio remote to work with my mini. I don't like having two different remote layouts.


+1


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

sneagle said:


> I have no issues with the new remote.
> 
> I am also unhappy no replacement remotes. I am hopeful that I can get a Roamio remote to work with my mini. I don't like having two different remote layouts.


If you put the roamio remote into IR mode, it should work with the mini, I assume.

I haven't tried it, but that was going to be my plan when the new Slide remote comes out. I'll use my current roamio remote with my mini.


----------



## SugarBowl (Jan 5, 2007)

replacement remotes are $199. There will be an $80 version soon.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

SugarBowl said:


> replacement remotes are $199. There will be an $80 version soon.


Who is quoting those prices?


----------



## DaveDFW (Jan 25, 2005)

k2ue said:


> Who is quoting those prices?


I think that was a joke--the cheapest way to buy a replacement remote right now is to buy the cheapest Roamio.


----------



## k2ue (May 9, 2002)

DaveDFW said:


> I think that was a joke--the cheapest way to buy a replacement remote right now is to buy the cheapest Roamio.


Yeah, I figured the idea was to steal one from a new Basic.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

How do I put my remote in rf mode? I noticed last night it's not because when I pointed it away or covered the front the Roamio wouldn't respond. The unit is only about 6' from me with no obstructions. I perused the menu and couldn't find anything, now I'm busy doing "real life thingies" and can't play.


----------



## Big Boy Laroux (Oct 10, 2006)

HarperVision said:


> How do I put my remote in rf mode? I noticed last night it's not because when I pointed it away or covered the front the Roamio wouldn't respond. The unit is only about 6' from me with no obstructions. I perused the menu and couldn't find anything, now I'm busy doing "real life thingies" and can't play.


Apparently you can tell what mode it is in by the color of the light - If it's red = IR, amber = RF

To change the mode:

http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2719

Under "Using the Roamio remote"

To switch modes
Switching to IR mode

To enter IR mode, press and hold the TiVo+Red C buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights. The remote remains in IR mode until you enter the key combination that puts the remote into RF mode.

Switching to RF mode

Entering RF mode causes a paired remote that is currently operating in IR mode to switch to RF mode. This procedure has no effect in New Pairing mode or when the remote is unpaired. To change the remote control from IR mode to RF mode, press and hold the TiVo+Green D buttons until the activity indicator on the remote control lights.


----------



## sneagle (Jun 12, 2002)

SugarBowl said:


> replacement remotes are $199. There will be an $80 version soon.


Yes $199 plus $12.95 per month.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Big Boy Laroux said:


> Apparently you can tell what mode it is in by the color of the light - If it's red = IR, amber = RF
> 
> To change the mode:
> 
> ...


Wow thanks Big Boy! I had to reset the DVR and remote into pairing mode, but after that the two paired together in RF mode successfully!


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

Do you guys know if this'll work? Way cheaper (esp w/ TiVo's ridiculous shipping/handling) than TiVo's version:

http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-5-Feet-Extender-Receiver-108060/dp/B005E2XLNM/


----------



## Bigg (Oct 31, 2003)

SugarBowl said:


> replacement remotes are $199. There will be an $80 version soon.


They're $30 on the online store... And the Slide Pro is $50.

I don't find the different layouts that disruptive on my Premiere and Mini's. The Premiere XL4 has it's Glo remote plus a Slide, and the Mini's have their stock remotes.



consumedsoul said:


> Do you guys know if this'll work? Way cheaper (esp w/ TiVo's ridiculous shipping/handling) than TiVo's version:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Monoprice-5-Feet-Extender-Receiver-108060/dp/B005E2XLNM/


It won't work, as there's no hardwired IR input on a Roamio. They use IP for Crestron/Control4, IR for a universal remote, and RF with their own remotes.


----------

